
We built cloud HSM; EnigmaLink to show it off – give us hard feedback Please - dc352
https://enigmalink.io/d#u=fw&c=FWhyyHNOMuF9TkhVe8BIbA&f=0B8RUMrk78PeINnJTcVB2WEFYVUU&n=YC4WWaE5NNRHgLtV2P4krA
======
dc352
We are trying to figure out if there are people out there who need cloud HSMs.
Do you have a project, looked at Amazon CloudHsM but can afford about 1/100th
of the cost or less? We are geeks in a startup and need help!

